
What Comes After the Real Time Web? - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/28/what-comes-after-the-real-time-web/
======
sp332
Wow, reading the title of this just made me realize that most implementations
of "push" web content are actually browsers asking a server for content that
_doesn't exist yet_. I guess that's what comes after the real-time web:
content from the future! :)

~~~
tdoggette
The predictive semantic web, clearly. Type a few words, like "cat food obese"
and it'll order you a bag of healthy cat food, a treadmill, and, six months
later, a small wooden box and a new cat.

I'll be over here drafting patents.

